# A difficult news to share but perhaps we could learn from this and prevent more disas



## verdugo

Another dog on DR.

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/story/2...bit-child-judge-to-make-decision-on-dogs-fate


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I have mixed feelings because if any of my dogs ever bit my son they'd be gone no surrendering no quarantine nothing.... gone. However, this is another example of an irresponsible owner and careless parent. The child should not have been near the dog while it had a bone. It is natural instinct. I have one dog who will let me take anything out of his mouth and I have another that is confined to his crate when he has a bone because he will bark and growl if you even walk near the crate when he first gets the bone. 

It sucks that the dog may die given he was doing what dogs do but he can't be trusted around children anymore. Furthermore, yet another media group erroneously labeling the dog as as pit bull when he is who knows what...... 

I want to kick the mother in the face for being such an irresponsible parent. Her inability to either watch her child or ignorance on basic dog behavior will probably cost this dog his life.


----------



## verdugo

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I have mixed feelings because if any of my dogs ever bit my son they'd be gone no surrendering no quarantine nothing.... gone. However, this is another example of an irresponsible owner and careless parent. The child should not have been near the dog while it had a bone. It is natural instinct. I have one dog who will let me take anything out of his mouth and I have another that is confined to his crate when he has a bone because he will bark and growl if you even walk near the crate when he first gets the bone.
> 
> It sucks that the dog may die given he was doing what dogs do but he can't be trusted around children anymore. Furthermore, yet another media group erroneously labeling the dog as as pit bull when he is who knows what......
> 
> I want to kick the mother in the face for being such an irresponsible parent. Her inability to either watch her child or ignorance on basic dog behavior will probably cost this dog his life.


I agree with you % 100.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

what pisses me off the most about stories like this is people go off what the media is saying. And who the hell knows what the circumstances are. So many demand death, others demand it to be rehabbed and rehomed. When people need to step off let the professionals do their job and evaluate the dog and go from there.

People ALWAYS jump on so called pit bulls saying Oh they were bred for this they were bred for that, well you know almost ALL of the dogs are not well bred pit bulls who are bred for the same stable temperament as their ancestors were. So WHY WHY are so many people claiming "they" give pit bulls a bad rap and kill the dog. How do you even know what breed it is!? Why not take the time to educate that its a mutt and that any dog can bite if given the wrong circumstances.

All dogs with teeth can bite and I don't think a dog who bites a human should be killed just for biting a human. People toss around Human aggression like its not a real thing. Human aggression isn't a dog that bites a human, its a dog that attacks without provocation and repeatedly mauls their victim without regard.

Mickey, this dog in this instance, bite the neighbor child on the face, not all over the body with multiple attacks.

Territorial aggression, prey aggression, Food Aggressive dogs have no place around kids who aren't being supervised 100% of the time. But a dog in his own backyard responding to a child taking his bone how in any way this is the dogs fault blows my mind. Parent and owner fails, but the dog? I can not say one way or the other if the dog should be killed because I haven't put my hands on the dog. People need to let others do their job and hold judgement on the dog to professionals IMO. If they deem the dog unstable and not safe then humanly euthanize the dog. If its deemed a good dog that had a crappy owner for putting him in this situation, then find a responsible owner who can address the requirements for the dog So many facebook groups calling for the dog to be killed who are supposed to be on the side of bull dogs don't realize they come across as crazies just like all the haters do. NOTHING get accomplished and it looks so stupid and makes people think pit bull owners are CRAZIER than they already do.

Seriously though how can people judge attacks based off news reports when they are so wrong all the time!?



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I want to kick the mother in the face for being such an irresponsible parent. Her inability to either watch her child or ignorance on basic dog behavior will probably cost this dog his life.


the kid was being "watched" by a baby sitter when she didn't notice him go into the neighbors yard, find the dog, have time to take the bone and get mauled on the face. So you blame the mother for picking a crappy babysitter? or for not telling the babysitter there was a dog next door and to make sure she watched the child outside?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ames said:


> what pisses me off the most about stories like this is people go off what the media is saying. And who the hell knows what the circumstances are. So many demand death, others demand it to be rehabbed and rehomed. When people need to step off let the professionals do their job and evaluate the dog and go from there.
> 
> People ALWAYS jump on so called pit bulls saying Oh they were bred for this they were bred for that, well you know almost ALL of the dogs are not well bred pit bulls who are bred for the same stable temperament as their ancestors were. So WHY WHY are so many people claiming "they" give pit bulls a bad rap and kill the dog. How do you even know what breed it is!? Why not take the time to educate that its a mutt and that any dog can bite if given the wrong circumstances.
> 
> All dogs with teeth can bite and I don't think a dog who bites a human should be killed just for biting a human. People toss around Human aggression like its not a real thing. Human aggression isn't a dog that bites a human, its a dog that attacks without provocation and repeatedly mauls their victim without regard.
> 
> Mickey, this dog in this instance, bite the neighbor child on the face, not all over the body with multiple attacks.
> 
> Territorial aggression, prey aggression, Food Aggressive dogs have no place around kids who aren't being supervised 100% of the time. But a dog in his own backyard responding to a child taking his bone how in any way this is the dogs fault blows my mind. Parent and owner fails, but the dog? I can not say one way or the other if the dog should be killed because I haven't put my hands on the dog. People need to let others do their job and hold judgement on the dog to professionals IMO. If they deem the dog unstable and not safe then humanly euthanize the dog. If its deemed a good dog that had a crappy owner for putting him in this situation, then find a responsible owner who can address the requirements for the dog So many facebook groups calling for the dog to be killed who are supposed to be on the side of bull dogs don't realize they come across as crazies just like all the haters do. NOTHING get accomplished and it looks so stupid and makes people think pit bull owners are CRAZIER than they already do.
> 
> Seriously though how can people judge attacks based off news reports when they are so wrong all the time!?
> 
> the kid was being "watched" by a baby sitter when she didn't notice him go into the neighbors yard, find the dog, have time to take the bone and get mauled on the face. So you blame the mother for picking a crappy babysitter? or for not telling the babysitter there was a dog next door and to make sure she watched the child outside?


I missed the part about the baby sitter entirely. My bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Thought the dog belonged to the family of the kid.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

well I was told it belonged to the nest door neighbor and the child was being watched by a babysitter, but i could be getting them confused. Let me go check now lol


----------



## ames

This story says parents, another one says babysitter, BUT that was a few days old, so I would go with this one? but seriously who the hell knows, these things get so blown up.

Should a pit bull who mauled a child be saved? - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com

Also people claiming since the dogs owners want it destroyed it should be done. Well WHY DID THEY WAIT TIL THIS incident to destroy the dog and not the LAST one. We all know this shit doesn't just pop off and there are many precursors to these types of situations. the owners are trying to avoid criminal charges. The whole situation sucks per usual in these kinda things.


----------



## hashbrown

I may be a little more cold blooded than some, but it's cut and dry to me. Dog hurts a kid said dog dies. If it would have been my dog Animal Control would have been picking up a dead dog. I honestly hope the judge does the right thing and puts the dog down.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Yeah, same thing here... no tolerance for a dog that harms a child. With that said, my children and dogs' interactions are supervised.


----------



## ames

yeah my childhood dog bite me right on the face/nose. Totally my fault. I know how kids can be, not my dogs fault I was an idiot. I totally don't think dogs should be killed cause their owners suck.


----------



## hashbrown

Imho People first dogs second, if the dog doesn't know better it's not worth the breath it draws. I was bit on the neck when I was 4 and I'll never forget what my grandfather did, pulled his knife out of the sheath cut it's throat and through it over the damn hill. That was one of his best red bones, and know he thought a lot more of that dog than he did most people. I don't think there is any excuse for a dog biting a kid and damn sure wont keep one around that doesn't respect my boy.


----------



## ames

Totally understand and respect your opinion. I don't agree with saving a dog that can't be saved or spending thousands of dollars and man power trying to rehab an unstable dog. It's not for everyone and if the process is long term as it typically is other stable dogs may be sacrificed. So many factors depend for me. It's not as cut and dry.

Very interesting that we had such different experiences as children. Totally mold us into who we are today. Kinda cool

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hashbrown

ames said:


> Totally understand and respect your opinion. I don't after with saving a dog that can't be saved or spending thousands of dollars and man power trying to rehab an unstable dog. It's not for everyone and if the process is long term as it typically is other stable dogs may be sacrificed. So many factors depend for me. It's not as cut and dry.
> 
> Very interesting that we had such different experiences as children. Totally mold us into who we are today. Kinda cool
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Did you call me a crazy over there?>>>>>>>

I don't care anyway....... and I do respect your opinion as well. I totally disagree though. Really can't imagine how standing up for a dog that obviously severely injured a child could do the breed any good. I like dogs,but I love children...... Whether you want to believe there are not only bad owners there are bad dogs also. It's all spin too me and I think it's being played wrong. There is no way that you can make joe blow public understand by telling them that a 4 year old having his face mauled off was caused from a pos owner. I don't know the answer but I do think these situations are handled completely wrong.


----------



## hashbrown

I also worded that wrong instead of pos owners I should have said irresponsible people. The public is not going to believe it was a humans fault.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Absolutely Hash. My own mother had a dog euthanized after raising it from a pup, because it bit my little brother in the head at 3 years of age. Now, I will say, I remember being there in the front yard with my mother, talking with the neighbor, and my brother ran around the back yard where the dog was on a tie out, and we heard the dog snarl, and heard my brother scream (he was a toddler, still in a diaper), and we ran different directions looking for my brother. According to ACO, at the age of 3 years, "chows just snap for no known reason". Well, my mother bought into that, even though she was already going to have him euthanized anyways. Since then, she's refused to even be in the same vicinity of anything that resembles a chow. I was about 11 years old then, so this was 20 years ago. Ever since then, I had it in my head to closely supervise children (whether my own or someone else's) around any dog. 

Granted, not all people are this responsible, and that's what causes a lot of the stories we see, but Hash is right... try as we might, we'll never get the complete understanding of the general public that it is solely up to the adults to be responsible when it comes to kids and dogs. 

With that said, I have posted numerous times of a story about a pup I had to euthanize that went after my own child, and we'd had her since she was born, practically. She was 18 months old when I had her put down. I have ZERO tolerance for any type of aggression from a dog towards a child. Aggression towards adults, I feel can be dealt with, most times. But, I make NO exceptions when it comes to children. I don't even allow my dogs to bark at strange children. I make it a point to instill in my dogs that they are never to show aggression to any child, telling them "We don't bark at babies!" Yes, I label all children as babies when talking to my dogs lol.


----------



## MSK

I totally agree with the mixed feelings but, as hash said if it were me the dog would be gone. Dogs do have the mental capacity to determine adults from children atleast every animal I have owned. My children are percieved by my animals to be as high or even higher than even I on the dominance totem. Although their consequences come from me they are taught from an early age there will be no tolerance for them even growling at them over food. If my children come at them while they are eating they are to respectfully move away from the food until they leave the area and then return to eating. As said it is teaching the dog respect. If you realize dogs have a hierarchy there will be no problems. For those that do still have problems I cop that to many things such as breeding, health, and environment. I also though will not tolerate it when it comes to my kids reguardless of why. Just my 2cts


----------



## APBTN00b

Well being as the child did not wonder into the neighbors yard, but was already in the same yard as Mickey being watched by the babysitter, The child did not take a bone from the dogs mouth, The dog aimed to kill Kevin... AND his fate is more inhumane in just putting him to sleep, he should have been PTS. 

The moment the owner surrendered this dog, AC should have put him down. All I can think about is: What if this was my kid? 

The dog would have been dead on the spot. I have a very low tolerance for a dog who will willingly maul a child.


----------

